# Will it or won't it



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hello

Rumour has it my new external door for the Swift will arrive at the Swift factory tomorrow (Monday). Allowing for transfer to the dealers etc and a day for a margin, it should be fitted on Friday.

So, 54 weeks old, the van may finally have a door that locks, unlocks and closes so that the stepwell does not turn into a foot spa!

The question is of course - will it arrive or not! LOL

Russell


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Fingers Xed for you Russell ! Don't get too excited though - I'd allow a few more days for it to be on the road before it is fitted. The well known Swift delivery system you know..!

Have you ever been to the factory ? Do you have a rough idea of how many people work on building the vans ?

G


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Rapide561 said:


> The question is of course - will it arrive or not! LOL
> 
> Russell


Hi Russell,

I am not a gambler........but I am having a tenner on it "NOT" arriving. Sorry.

Please let me know when I can collect my winnings. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Jock.


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*swift door*

Greetings,

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm, best of luck Russell, if the past problems are anything to go by I would not see a swift delivery of the door, but, hey, they could prove us all wrong!!

When the door finally arrives and is fitted do you anticipate a swift exit and the purchase of different motorhome?

Or is it to early to make a swift decision? 

Keep us informed!!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*New door*

Hello

Chris - I have no idea how many people work there - apart from quite a lot in customer services (complaints).

Peter - I'll Swift you with comments like that! LOL. Very witty. I think it will be a Swift move to another marque.

Russell


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Hi Russell, hope you are well?

I noticed you didn't say which Friday?


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*New door*



fdhadi said:


> Hi Russell, hope you are well?
> 
> I noticed you didn't say which Friday?


Come on - let's have some of what Noel Edmonds on "Deal or no Deal" describes as positivity!

On the other hand of course...

Russell


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*New door*

Hello

It's arrived! Really it has! Fitting takes place on Friday 15th June, along with the new reverse camera.

54 weeks after delivery, could I finally have a "new" motorhome where everything works?

Russell


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

Don't get your hopes up too high Russell - when they come to fit it it might be the wrong one :!: :wink:


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

Good name that - SWIFT :roll: :roll: 

Steve F


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*swift*

Greetings,



> could I finally have a "new" motorhome where everything works?


Hmmmmmmmmmm, Keeping my fingers crossed for you Russell!! hope this is the end to your worries.


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

> could I finally have a "new" motorhome where everything works?


Yes if you buy an RV
sorry for jumping in Dazzer you must have been busy


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

So, it really was Swift. It must be so gulling to have waited to long. Wren will it all be finished? I'll bet you didn't know you'd have to budgey-t for this waiting around. It's not very pheasant for you - you must be starling to get sick of it by now. 

Blimey - what a carion. I don't mean to crow about it, but they must be robin people blind. It's about time they swallow'd their pride. Have they bittern off more than they can chew? 

I'll keep my head ducked in case of brickbats.

Gerald


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Hmm....strikes me that they are a useless load of bustards !
:lol:


----------



## tincan (Jul 31, 2006)

Well for some Gerard, with time to be swanning around flying kites or maybe you just like to duck and diver

Noel


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

When is a door not a door. When its ajar collecting rain.


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*swift*

Greetings,

It seems once the work is done you will, you may still feel like a goose-berry and be away like a bat outa hell.

At least you could be up with the lark and making a bee-line for Spain and maybe speaking a little pigeon english on the way!

But maybe some eagle eyed person should give the van the once over before departure.

Hope it all goes well!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Door*



Pusser said:


> When is a door not a door. When its ajar collecting rain.


When is a door not a door - when it is supplied by the Swift Group with a one inch gap at the top allowing the rain to come in and fill the step well with water!

So yes, it's ajar!

Russell


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

But is it a _night jar_ ?

G


----------



## 92180 (May 1, 2005)

If they get it wrong they will feel a proper tit.



Gerald it must be near the end of tern , I will swan off now


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Not now, when Gerald's on a roller. He's not going to swallow that for an excuse.

G


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*swift*

Greetings,



> one inch gap at the top allowing the rain to come in and fill the step well with water!


I s'pose you could say that this was an excuse to keep goldfish Russell! or keep the cans of beer cool!

Joking aside, I know how you feel I have also walked into our motorhome and been inundated with pools of water.


----------

